# Unusual acknowledgement letter FLR(M) - refers ECHR



## londonjr (Oct 6, 2012)

We received my wifes acknowledgement letter for her FLR(M) today. However the wording appears unusual to me. 

It says "Your application raises issues relating to the European Convention on Human Rights which are complex in nature. As such, it falls outside our normal service standards for deciding leave to remain applications. Please be assured that we will make a decision on your case as quickly as possible."

The application is a straight forward second extension of FLR(M) on the 5 year route using Cat A finances.

Has anyone seen this before, or have any ideas what it means? There was some mention on other forums that this is normal for FLR(FP), but I can't find any mentions of it in relation to FLR(M).

The only slightly unusual thing I am aware of relating to the application is that they double charged the application fee. I spoke to the contact centre and they investigated (after a bit of pushing) and said it was because I had put a photocopy of the form in. I haven't pursued them for a refund yet as the bank statement with the problem on has not arrived yet and they claim the only way to deal with it is to send a letter - which I'm not very happy about.

Anyway, if anyone has any suggestions as to the meaning of the acknowledgement letter I'd be very interested to know.

Many thanks


----------



## DeaMK (Jun 9, 2015)

Since you applied for the flr(m), I would say someone got confused  unless if you have children...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Sounds like some kind of mix-up with another application.


----------



## londonjr (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Assuming it is a mix up, I guess once an actual caseworker looks at it they'll process it correctly. The bit I'm worried about is whether it will now have been put on a complex/go slow pile and we'll be waiting ages? Is there any point in trying to call them, I'm guessing from experience though that they'll just say wait.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, wait.


----------

